# Packages for mixed PHP4/PHP5 environment added to Portage

## llongi

Hi.  :Smile:  The following is a quote of the mail that just got out to the Gentoo-Dev MailingList announcing the changes we've made and are making to better support PHP on Gentoo.

This thread here is aimed to provide informations and a place to discuss those changes in the Gentoo Forums.

I hope you'll all like the changes we made to the PHP support, and we're awaiting your reactions, be they constructive criticism, comments, ideas for improvement or simple questions. Please also always check our Wiki to see if the information/answer you're seeking isn't already available there, thanks.

 *Stuart Herbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The PHP Herd is pleased to announce that it has added new packages to
> ...

 

Edit: made sticky - tomk

edit2: 2006-04-10 - unstuck. 

amne

----------

